# Cage size for two doves



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello.

I am currently thinking of getting a companion for my ringneck dove, but I am unsure of the cage requirements for a pair of doves.

My current cage is about 31 inches cubed, with all the amenities. Is that big enough for a pair of doves, or would I have to expand it? I am worried I may not have enough space to put a bigger cage in my current home, but I want my Curie to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would say 31 inches cubed is just big enough for 2 doves, if you let them out for exercise frequently. Of course, larger is always better but if that is all you can fit, it will work.

I keep 1 or 2 doves in these cages. It works - but they also get some free-flight time every week.


BTW, when getting a new dove, it might be a good idea if you can borrow a second cage for the new bird. Your first dove may not take to company _immediately_ - they may need some introduction time - when they both go freely into the same cage, you can get rid of the extra cage. Just a suggestion - and you may not need to do the second cage - but it _could_ happen that they don't get along at first and it's good to be prepared.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd like to get a cage like that once I can afford it. Bird cages tend to be rather expensive around here, so my current one is actually homemade. I will see what I can do for an extra cage for now, though.

Thank you for your quick and helpful reply.


----------

